# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Trendline Analysis

## Mini724

Hi

I have created a custom chart in Excel which shows amount of profit per month in a bar format, with a secondary axis showing number of customers per month in a line format.  I have added trend lines to both parts of the chart and both trend lines show a decline, however I would like to be able to see whether one of them has a steeper decline than the other.  Is there a way I can do this?  

Hope that is clear, I'm not very technical! 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Busk

Hi, 
It would be easier if you would include an example file, but othervise I can think of two possible solutions.
1. Would it help if you also showed the trendline in numbers to make even small differences more visible?
2. Maybe if you change the axis values to a smaller range?

----------

